# Beginner snowboard issues for tall girl...



## shipwreck17 (Jan 14, 2011)

So were looking at picking up a snowboard for my girlfriend who is 6' tall. I've only been riding for a couple years now so I'm certainly no expert. Shes in the weight class for most 152, 154 cm womens boards but her shoe size may be too big for a narrow womens board. 

heres here stats. 
6' 
160 lbs 
womens 11 shoe

I know a nice short flexy freestyle rocker board will be the easiest to learn on but I want to make sure its not too small. 

I found these for cheap, do you think they will work? 

K2 Ladies Luna Snowboard (Discontinued)

Morrow Lotus Snowboard - Women's 2009 | evo outlet

Does anyone have any input on boots/ bindings for a womens 11. I know burton and Salomon make boots that size but what about bindings? Are womens bindings different than mens? I'm guessing that they're narrower. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll let others chime in about what board.

First off, boards are sized by weight. So find out the weight recommendations on those boards. 

Second, at her weight and such, I think that looking at appropriate men's boards would be a good idea. Don't get stuck on women's boards just because they label it for the ladies.


----------



## shipwreck17 (Jan 14, 2011)

I know they're sized by weight but the weight catagories are always huge (80-100 lbs) and theres alot of overlap. Shes used to having guys athletic equipt and clothes but guys boards dont usually come in pink...

Even if we get a guys board I'm bound to still be stuck between 2-3 sizes.


----------



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

I would second getting a guys' board. I think a 152cm would be too small. A 154 is probably okay but I wouldn't go smaller than that. Of course a lot of it is preference, but I'd think that you'd be opening yourself to many more options if you looked at guys' boards too.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree with the mens board, especially with her foot size. Womans boards are generally skinnier then mens and I havent noticed them coming in wide, then again I don't pay attention to stuff like that.
If getting a pink board is more important than having one that performs well, then you have 3 options.
1 paint a mens board.
2 ride a mens board and get over the color.
3 get a pink womans board and live with the toe and heel overhang.

If she wants to learn to rip it up options 1 and 2 are your best bet.
If it's more important for her to look like a snowboarder then option 3 is good.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

The Luna is a good option and a much better board than the Morrow. That being said, I agree that a men's board may be a better option because they are much wider. Find her some boots that fit well, then pick the bindings.
Buy her women's boots and bindings if you can. I think a few ladies around here ride men's Union forces and really like them.


----------



## vrecksler (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd say between a 155 and 158 would work great and if she's naturally aggressive tend towards the larger sizes, but it will largely depend on what you think your g/f will become. Is she going to hit the mountains a couple times a year, or will she be going more frequently? A smaller board makes learning a bit easier for turn initiation and all that, so if it's going to be used occasionally I'd lean towards a smaller board.

For reference:

- My little brother's g/f is the same height and weight and loves the 155
- My ex g/f was a bit shorter and lighter, but way more aggressive and she much preferred a 157

Both of the girls above have been riding a few years, and both started on a smaller board that what they ride today (152 and 154 respectively). Both use non-female specific boards and have no problem with the 'male' flex patterns and handling, and this was true when they were beginners because there weren't sex specific boards back then.

Since girl's feet are different, so are their boots and bindings, but I know a lot of women who ride regular bindings with no issues...even men's boots. I think a girl's calf sits a bit lower than a boy's so boots are flared a bit earlier in the upper, but the girls I ride with have a mix of men's and women's boots. She would be around a 9 or 9.5 in men's US sizes so have her try a bunch on and go with what feels best.

Good luck!


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I second what everyone is suggesting in this thread. Guy's board indefinitely, 155 minimum.


----------



## shipwreck17 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thats kinda what I figured guys. Thanks for the input. Time to go shopping!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Also try to determine the width of her stance (assuming duck)...esp if most of her 6' in her legs...some women's boards don't have inserts to get a wide stance.


----------

